# Have anyone a few aerial pics of the endless buildup sea of megacities ?



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*OMG!!! THAT BEIJING PIC IS *****NG AMAZING!!!! IT IS RIDICULOUSLY AWESOME!!! I KEPT SCROLLING AND IT JUST KEPT GOING!! DAMN!!!! KEEP POSTING!!!*

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Regio en USA (Aug 10, 2004)

My server won't let me post this pics in any larger size, sorry. 

This one of Tokyo is deffinetly a MEGA-CITY.











And this one of Paris is the most amazing night view of the city.











I hope you enjoy.
SEE YA!!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

There are pretty good pics!! It was a good idea Cauo!!kay:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are some aerial pics of London.

These arent my pics, they are from members called Hoogbouw010 and Bileduct and where posted in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=109137 - i hope they doesnt mind me posting them, but they are so good i just couldnt resist posting them here - once again all the credit for these pics goes to Hoogbouw010 and Bileduct

This is central London leading out to east London (you can see higher res version of this pic by going to the thread and clicking on the link)









This is a small part of west London (Battersea power station).










Here are some more of Central London

(London Eye, Westminster, Buckingham Palace, Hyde Park). 









(Tower Bridge, City, London Eye, Westminster).









And here is a pic from Really high above London - see how it stretches for miles and miles


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

*Metro-Manila, Philippines*

Credit to Adrian Falconer from airliners.net for this picture










:cheers:


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> sorry... but what is Toronto and San Francisco doing here?? None are by any definition MEGACITIES. None has an endless sea of highrises.
> I agree they are BEAUTIFUL... but this thread is about other thing


Toronto hasn't been mentioned yet, thats Vancouver and this picture is fake:
http://skyscraperpage.com/gallery/data/529/2507nwh2003_052.jpg


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Since you mentioned Toronto, I think it can be in this thread... for one because it is considered a "megacity", and 2 the entire city is a sea of highrise... yea, definatly not to the extent of some of the above cities, but it should get a mention. That being said here are some pics:

There pics were taken from buildings, but I guess you can consider them aerials.








^ Looking North East from the CN Tower









^ Looking N. East









^ looking North









^ N.E. zoomed in









^ looking N.W.









^ North









^ Downtown









^ Downtown Aerial


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

more BUENOS AIRES pictures


----------



## 007Kid (Mar 17, 2003)

You can barely squeeze a dime in those streets. CANYONS!!!!!!
:eek2: :righton: mg: mg: mg: :bow:


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

^ Wow!


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Well there might not be a lot of highrises in here, but this is definately a megacity home to 17 million.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is another pic


----------



## punkstarbassist101 (Jul 23, 2004)

Seoul - population 10,000,000 +


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

more more thats an :eek2: thread especially ,more  pictures of megacity , have anyone a few  LA or Tokio pictures both cities are endless.......


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

wow!!! ...some amazing pics have been posted here!
it's a tough act to follow...heres some of NYC... I posted these in the NY forum...so if you missed them, enjoy!

For your audio enjoyment click  Here or Here
then of course minimize the window  you knew that huh


2048 x 1536
A large version of the first image here
and the last image posted here




























Midtown









Upper West Side









Harlem









Washington Bridge









Washington Bridge









Harlem River









Next are random areials from the amazing Manhattan thread
































































































































I just scratched the surface..to see the whole thread, all 5 or 6 pages of it ..click here


----------



## room (Jul 28, 2004)

tokio


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

these is insane!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

that top tokyo pano is just silly :drool: amazing pics


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

*More Metro Manila Aerials*



lumpia said:


> This is Metro-Manila (Capital of the Philippines) from a plane window. These pics show the extreme vastness, high urban density and surprising greenery of Manila, as well as the amazing skylines it has and its infrastructure; its skyway and other flyovers, Highways, LRT and Train lines, Harbour etc. plus new developements of a new Commercial District at Fort Bonifacio. NEVER SEEN BEFORE pics of one of Asia's most vibrant Capitals
> BE WARNED: these are big pics..
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## yogb (Jun 21, 2004)

*Bombay,India*

*Bombay,India*




























Best Regards !
YogB


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

more pictures please for this thread it mustr be forbidden to die ! so more pics of LA NYC , Tokyo SP , Mexico Osaka London , Paris , Shanghai , Rio and more more more .....


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

*Florence*


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

I just realized what I dislike so much about some of these megacities. Not enough greenspace.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Great thread, love all the good pictures I have seen here..

I think we need Mexico City here...


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

I 2nd the motion....

Mexico City


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

*3 Panos*

Big Syd--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->









Vancouver









and a NYC flavor saver :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

Brazilian cities are so dense !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

I dunno if anyone noticed, but this thing is friggin' gianourmus....get this 11700 X 640...I'm pretty sure it's the largest pano I've ever seen,or at least that I can remember.... I could just ra-a-a-a-a-a-a mble on and on and on ....it just keeps on go-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ing. 



Shawn said:


>


@ Shawn....whats the rotation value*? like a 180 or better?
Great work if it's your's...I forgot to ask


----------



## Kölner (May 19, 2004)

Here's London


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

more more wow very cool this thread must have more than 100 posts , yeah


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

92 to be exact


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

:drool: the last London one is phenom!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Caracas, Venezuela (taken from various threads on latinscrapers)


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd love to see an aerial of Quito at night

The mountain must look like a volcano!


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Karachi*


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

wow a beautiful and long thread i find , do you have more stuff post it !


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

More Sao Paulo, more more more!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^Sao Paulo looks insane  
Old pic from 2001. (Toronto)


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

more BUENOS AIRES
!!!!!


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2003)

A very small part of Shanghai Puxi district


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2003)

Shenzhen, a part of it


----------



## psprog (Nov 9, 2002)

London again:


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@psprog*



psprog said:


> London again:


 WOW cool !

really awesome thread i find , but whats with an  Pano of LA the city of angels , ?


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

More of it PLESE GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

Found this one of Barcelona...thought it was really nice..









NYC from ESB









don't forget to scrooooooooooolllll -------->


















This has to be a favorite....from joesnyc

And this bad mofo..Brooklyn [email protected]

these are really nice..kinda oddball views...don't get to see em' often.
http://wilthe3rd.smugmug.com/photos/6882140-O.jpg 

http://wilthe3rd.smugmug.com/photos/6882142-O.jpg


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

oh i love this thread , thanks to all  have you more OMG pics of megacities ; whats with an OMG  picture of Los Angeles ? m


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

why is this thread death? this thread must be an OMG long thread with 10 sites of Megacities pictures ! come on .........


----------



## Regio en USA (Aug 10, 2004)

cool thread!!!
SEE YA!!!


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

TOKYO2


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

WOW the TOKIO " PICTURE are awesome , more pictures , please more cities please


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo night blue sky. It's because of city lights


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

*some L.A.*

LA


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are some more pics of Berlin.....it's surely not a megacity - but at least it's large and, from a European point of view, a populous city.

The very nice thing about this metropolis is, that it's extremely green within its boundaries. You can find woods, lakes, rivers, beaches, tree lined avenues and a growing number of public parks and playgrounds.

The Tiergarten, you can see on most of the pics, is something like Berlin's Central Park...


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, your wishes have been granted. Here are some I took of LA...



















*Swivle*: You flatter me by posting my NYC pano from the ESB...especially considering it was only posted on SSP.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Great Pano's XiaoBai. Thank you for sharing with us... LA is massive.


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@al*

wow this thread is so nice , i love it , a big thanks to all guys here.........


more more more i can said only this must be actually an 10 pages thread ..... this thread must be never die !


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

XiaoBai said:


> *Swivle*: You flatter me by posting my NYC pano from the ESB...especially considering it was only posted on SSP.



good deal  you do outstanding work.... and thank you for allowing me to share it with the good folks here @ SSC...BTW, whats your user name on SSP? I've probably posted more than one....check out the NYC pano thread in our local forum....(and sorry to hot-link...I'm upgrading my hosting capacity, so I won't have to use this method anymore..)

cheers ....J kay:


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

ooh , come on more please especially pictures like the types from Page 1 , they are awesome ... (especially the istanbuls )


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

here's Seoul


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

^^^ those parios pictures are awesome especially the nightpictures , more of these nightpanos , deom cities over 8 mill. inhabitans !


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

why this post gos no on , it make me sad  are thereany LA Pics for this thread please post it here ........and whats with london pics they are impressive i miss them


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*



david chanrion said:


> *PARIS *
> 
> copyrights : "Eric Rougier/FromParis.com"
> www.fromparis.com
> ...


 I know this thread will /can never die  - so whats about cool night pictures in the same style of the paris pics? i want to see night pictures of other megacities especially LA , Sao Paulo , London , moscow , osaka etc . ........

and please NO STUPID COMMENTARS Thanks


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

ooh come on this thread is so fascinating why no more posts ? have anyone more cool pictures , post it HERE PLEASE


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## antonyj11 (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow...I am VERY impressed by the Sao Paolo pics. I've always thought that America was the land of skyscrapers but I've changed my mind. Some (or actually a lot) of these other world cities are leagues and leagues ahead of any American cities


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

How dangerous is Mexico City to say New York? They need to fix whatever problems their having..its a damn shame soo many people avoid it because of the crime(OR the perception of crime..i dont know the statistics).


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@metropoltian and j town man*

^^ the paris pics rocks goop photographs metropoltian , more of THESE sort of pictures please 

@j town man :mexico city os far more dangerous than new york


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

why this thread is again death ? more pictures please  the pictures from paris metro are sooo nice


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Paris rules! kay:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

WOW! Theses Paris pics are just.... astonishing!! Increadable! Make me speachless...


----------



## vvwjo (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

More Sampa!























:cheers:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Sampa






































:cheers:


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are some PROPER London aerials.













































































































I love the last one.


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*



Sitback said:


> Here are some PROPER London aerials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the london and sampa pictures are cool , whats with night pictures of nyc or LA as an contrast to paris or london ! 

also more pictures of cities like mexico city , sampa nyc or LA especially at night , ! thanks


----------



## Blahb (Nov 20, 2004)

Not sure if this is a megacity, but......

SYDNEY


----------



## Chi-town (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

This photo of Paris is amazing. You can see how all the roads and streets intersect with each other crookedly, it's unique. Unlike many cities that have streets planned like boxes, squares or circles.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

A pic of the Western part of Sao Paulo







:cheers: :eek2:


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Ji'nan,China


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Rodrigo_BSB said:


> You are wright, sorry!
> 
> New fotos:
> Curitiba


He he he. The second one is Goiânia, not Curitiba!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Here are some of my Curitiba pics:
Água Verde








Crist Rei
















Batel








Bigorrilho








Mossunguê
















Juvevê








Actually, Curitiba has more than one skyline... :cheers:


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

hey this thread lifes on  have any person here more cool pictures of london or paris , i love this two european megacities . post more


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

full size


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

*Pereira - Colombia*

it is not a megacity, but it is the city where I live. PEREIRA COLOMBIA

*AIRPORT MATECAÑA*










*PEREIRA BEFORE OF THE CITY OF BEING BUILT THE VIADUCT*










*CUBA, CORALES Y BELMONTE*










*DOSQUEBRADAS, VIADUCT, AND PEREIRA*










*SAN LUIS Y TRIBUNAS*










*LA LORENA Y PROVIDENCIA*










*PEREIRA*










*PEREIRA AT NIGHT*


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Welcome to *Hong Kong* :
By Alex Lau : http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

NICE VERY NICE


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

Midtown Manhattan Density


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles (Not so much tall, as wide)


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

:applause: :eek2::applause: :eek2::applause: :eek2::applause: :eek2:
This treadh is the best in SSC


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow, the HK night shots are just beautiful!!!


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

Chicago seems under-represented in this thread (haha, yeah right when has Chicago ever been under-represented in any thread ) Here are some good pics I found on the net that show that Chi-town can hang with the big boys across the world.



















































Of course it's hard to show Chicago's density because outside of the ever-growing downtown area, it is prominently a low rise city, but most of these pictures show that the density is definitely there


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

LA


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

ooh my god what a cool thread  it can takes easily 20 pages , more of this please ,)  good pictures guys


----------



## Cauo (Oct 29, 2003)

*@all*

this thread must go on and on and on *LOL* 

so folks post more amazing aerial views here especially of NYC , LA London , Tokyo osaka and Sao Paulo


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

*Artist*: _Jim Chaney_
*Audio*: _Big Dirty Beats ~ have some_


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

not a megacity, but what a pic...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

the historical peninsula of Istanbul









the area in the red rectangle


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

I can´t believe this thread!!!!!!! :eek2: 

Keep on posting!! 

I loved Athens density. 
Doesn´t anyone have more pics of Izmir, Turkey?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

not mine
Dubai


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

One of the most impressive pics i have ever seen

Tokyo


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*@members*

[email protected]! whats up with pictures of mid size megacties like the ruhr (essen) ,Berlin, Madrid,Washington-Baltimore;san diegio-tijuana....... post more cool;-)


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Skybean said:


> Beijing :eek
> 
> Count how many highrises and I will give you a cookie!
> 
> 548, my cookie?


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

that tokyo pic is dope....


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are some cool Central London pics.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

That photo of New York is insane...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great thread. The aerial pictures of cities are amazing, thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago...


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore from the tallest paublic apartments, viewing south:
Scroll: --------------------------->


















Wallpaper Version 1.









Wallpaper version 2.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^
LOVELY!


----------



## MVBergy24 (Jun 18, 2005)

:eek2: what an Outstanding thread!!!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Southern Part of endless chicago skyline compare with da NYC, Who is da true endless?*

*Whole endless chicago skyline view from about 50 miles west, stretching from the sears tower on the right to the left of the pic near Evanston*  









*Whole endless chicago skyline view from about 20 miles north(Evanston):*

















*Northern part of endless chicago skyline:*









*Southern part of endless chicago skyline:*
Scroll---------------------------->>>>








S--------------------------->>>>

















































































NYC:


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^^


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London!!









Inner South London









Docklands and part of East London









Docklands and East London (again!)









Central London


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

oh another opportunity to post my pics 

here are some more of London


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow http://krylatskoe.com/gallery/categories.php?cat_id=3&page=3


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

ALMOST 50 DENSES BRAZILIANS CITIES ​


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

These Philippines cities are amazing...


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

Salvador de Bahia, the 3rd big brazilian city.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

great prairie said:


> fyi.... your of one of the biggest assholes on this board


do you have anything better to do on this forum other than trail me around like a vile troll so you can continue to vent your pain from that brutal asswhooping i gave you in some city thread ages ago?

obviously not. 

and FYI, it's you're, not your. 

get a life, imbecile. :stupid:


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

TO_Joe said:


> Chicago looks like endless lowrise suburbia until you drive on I-90 eastbound and suddenly that "wall" of lakefront highrises hit you.


Does this look suburban to you? Look at this density:









I always hear people accusing Chicago of being "suburban" outside of its CBD, which is simply not true. Chicago may be low-rise, but it is very dense and urban.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> Does this look suburban to you? Look at this density:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the CBD, that's not what I would call dense and modern


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^"Dense and modern"? I never referred to Chicago as "modern," so I'm not sure where that came from. As for dense, take another look at that photograph. Just about every last millimeter is covered with buildings. Many of those buildings are anywhere from 4-3 stories. With all due respect, if you can't see the density in that photograph, then you need LASIK surgery.

Chicago, 3.5 miles northwest of the CBD









Chicago, 3.0 miles north of the CBD - typical density

















Chicago, 4 miles north of the CBD









Chicago, 4.5 miles north of the CBD









Chicago, 8 miles north of the CBD


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hahahah, the thread was going well, all cities posted when looking great until somone starting posting those incredible pictures of paris. Suddenly all the other cities start to look ordinary and lame. Guys have mercy, stop posting pictures of Paris.


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

The biggest city in Brazil(São Paulo)


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

2º biggest city in Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> ^"Dense and modern"? I never referred to Chicago as "modern," so I'm not sure where that came from. As for dense, take another look at that photograph. Just about every last millimeter is covered with buildings. Many of those buildings are anywhere from 4-3 stories. With all due respect, if you can't see the density in that photograph, then you need LASIK surgery.


My excuse, I don't know why I said modern, I meant Urban, and that is definitly not urban, maybe urban by NA standarts but that is about it, look at the Sao Paulo, Tokyo, Paris, Seoul, Barcelona etc pictures, now that's what I call dense


A sea of 2-3 story buildings after a CBD for a few kilometres is not what I call dense


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Fair enough. I guess we just have different interpretations of what density means.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Hahahah, the thread was going well, all cities posted when looking great until somone starting posting those incredible pictures of paris. Suddenly all the other cities start to look ordinary and lame. Guys have mercy, stop posting pictures of Paris.


You are very petulant.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

How could you forget about Belo Horizonte?










And here some "curiosities"
Ancient Rome:









Germania:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> ^"Dense and modern"? I never referred to Chicago as "modern," so I'm not sure where that came from. As for dense, take another look at that photograph. Just about every last millimeter is covered with buildings. Many of those buildings are anywhere from 4-3 stories. With all due respect, if you can't see the density in that photograph, then you need LASIK surgery.
> 
> Chicago, 3.5 miles northwest of the CBD
> 
> ...


Hey, hydrogen! I know exactly what you mean! Just don't show them an EXTREME distant skyline view of Chicago metro when you talk about the density of Chicago, they can't possible see the detail! Since Chicago's elevations are really too far apart in the Loop and its metro area, that doesn't justify how dense andn endless concrete chicago metro has! GL!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

BTW, so far the pics I have seem, Sao Paulo and Tokyo are both the true and insame pile of endless buildups!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

If you really want a skyscraper buildup, then you should try NYC.


----------



## roler (Jun 27, 2006)

Shanghai


----------



## roler (Jun 27, 2006)

Shenzhen


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

Johannesburg
















Taipei


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Rome... ca 300 AD


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Tokyo


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

Great thread! Keep em´coming!


----------



## roler (Jun 27, 2006)

Nanjing(Nanking)


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow Nanjing is very cool!

Pano of singapore by hyacinthus.


----------



## LostInTranslation (Jul 3, 2006)

these picture remind me of when I used to play SimCity2000.


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Centre of Tokyo 2006


----------



## UncleRando (Jul 3, 2006)

Definately not a megacity, but.....

-Cincinnati (early 1900's) CBD not included in this photo (immediately east/right)
-At one time Cincinnati was the 2nd most densely populated city in the world!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's impressive!!!  I love the city density of the turn of the century! Also in Europe - London, Liverpool, Paris. Berlin - they were all bigger in pop (only city proper - before the suburbanization) than nowadays and on much smaller space.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

More Shanghai:


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

many stunning pics


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

UncleRando said:


> Definately not a megacity, but.....
> 
> -Cincinnati (early 1900's) CBD not included in this photo (immediately east/right)
> -At one time Cincinnati was the 2nd most densely populated city in the world!


Amazing! Considering the time it was in and the dense skyline, Cincinnati must be one of the most booming towns in the world.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Josin that is beautiful eh! Is that a full 360 degrees?


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry Josin just realized thats not your pic. Still awesome.


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

LostInTranslation said:


> these picture remind me of when I used to play SimCity2000.


Except for these cities are just "a bit more" impressive.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

roler said:


> Nanjing(Nanking)


woah...that's a great pic!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> 7th most? What incomplete Emporis says. Only in Brazil and China there are lots of cities having more than that! Sao Paulo, Rio, Belo Horizonte, Curitiba,Recife and Goiânia have all more than 2,000 buildings 12+...
> And in China it must be at least twice the number of cities with more than 2,000 buildings!!!!


uh.. sure. may I see your super accurate source for that? or did you just visit each city and count every building over 12 stories?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> actually there is a lot of green/parks along the bosphorus and in the historical districts
> 
> But Istanbul needs more parks/green
> 
> look at google earth


I have already been to Istanbul. I have a friend there. She lives in Atasehir which was built with lots of greenery and parks. But you are right, that there are some regions that need more greenery, so in almost every huge city in the world.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

monkeyronin said:


> uh.. sure. may I see your super accurate source for that? or did you just visit each city and count every building over 12 stories?


I know that curitiba has more than 2,000 buildings. Everyone can ask that at the city administration! And when I compare the city to Recife, Rio or Belo Horizonte I can say that these other cities have even more than Curitiba - thus also more than 2,000 buildings! Just have a look at Balneário Camboriú. The official tourist homepage says it has 1,035 such buildings (in 2001) with only 80,000 inhabitants!!! Okay there are 1.5 million tourists each summer season, but even though it is a lot!!!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Skybean said:


> *Hong Kong: 400 buildings over 400ft just in the New Territories*


This is one of the best examples. :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Wow, that is some crazy HK pile ups,lol! :scouserd:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

This is Curitiba. Some parts of the city are not shown. But there is a general impression of how the city is like!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
cool, where is curitiba? Is it in S.A.? :scouserd:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^
> cool, where is curitiba? Is it in S.A.? :scouserd:


Yes, in Brazil. It is the capital of Paraná State.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Yes, in Brazil. It is the capital of Paraná State.


Yea thanks, Brazilian are also famous for their insane pile ups!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> I know that curitiba has more than 2,000 buildings. Everyone can ask that at the city administration! And when I compare the city to Recife, Rio or Belo Horizonte I can say that these other cities have even more than Curitiba - thus also more than 2,000 buildings!


But what does the city administration consider a "building"? and from looking at those shots of Curitiba - while there are certainly no shortage of scrapers, I highly doubt it has 2,000+.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

monkeyronin said:


> But what does the city administration consider a "building"? and from looking at those shots of Curitiba - while there are certainly no shortage of scrapers, I highly doubt it has 2,000+.


You should see it as a whole. The buildings considered are those 14+ storeys. And if you believe it or not, doesn't matter, since there ARE more than 2,000!


----------



## Guian (Jun 14, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*

*MEXICO CITY* the 2nd biggest city of the world, one of the most cosmopolitan, beautiful and massive cities around the globe. Home of the tallest skyscraper in LatinAmerica: Torre Mayor













*TORRE MAYOR, tallest skyscraper in LatinAmerica*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is sea of endless buildups for chicago high up from the sky! :runaway:


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Collection - http://www.airliners.net/search/photo.search?album=6257


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Cool site! About all megacitys, with aerial, sattelite pics, statistics etc http://www.megacities.uni-koeln.de/documentation/


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

yup... i think its offical. there are defenetly too many people


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago version of endless buildup and supertalls:runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

To see more endless buidups and sea of supertalls...go to Chicago Skyline Heaven Enjoy!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Somewhere on some island nation in the Pacific - I also was never there, but if you are uncertain about some GTC - type "Philippines" and it's mostly right :lol:

I found these:

















But comparing to its size it seems to be typical compact asian city - not so "endless"...


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*@all*

good work , folks , i am also interested more in megacites in europe and whats with the german megas like Berlin,,rhine main , and rhine ruhr incl. mönschengladbach more of these agglomerations pls...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London!*

Here's a couple more for LDN (over 7.5million city-proper population) :


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sao Paulo*


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

SE9 said:


> Here's a couple more for LDN (over 7.5million city-proper population) :


wow, great pics...did you take them??

No word of a lie...i can see my current house, and my old house in this pic, WOW

(you should post these pics in the Random pictures of London thread in the UK forum if you havent already  )


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure thing.. but nah I didn't take them, just found them!


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*is this forgotten :-( !*

whats up with cool thread !? more of this picture pls!


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

12 more posts and we can archive it!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I remember seeing this thread a long, long time ago when I joined. It's easily one of the greatest threads of all time here at SSC.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Mexico City...


----------



## Chicago_Skyline (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, this is one crazy photo thread of all time!:bow::runaway:!

Endless light into the horizon









Endless skyscrapers and supertalls









Enless flat land with pile of lowrises outside of Chicago Loop and DT of course!:nuts: :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Chicago almost looks like those Dubai or Bagdad in this image... it looks like it was built over a desert! I mean... very "sandy" color in this picture... shouldnt it be more "green"???


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*Istanbul*


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Bangkok


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 14, 2007)

Some fantastic night-time shots of London :




























Beautiful black and white photo :










Skyline from Trafalgar Square :










Skyline from St. Pauls Cathedral :


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

the picture of chicago looks like it was built over a desert because the picture was taken during winter that is why it looks so brown


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokyo............


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Pittsburg~!!!!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*I love how Sao Paulo is red from the roofs and how the buildings all of a sudden pop up and form a humungous cluster of skyscrapers/condos

Edit: double post*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*London is simply stunning, The pictures posted are just mind blowing. The Tokyo ones are also up there in good quality.
Amazingly, I have posted the 500th post on this thread making it eligible for archiving AND in this very post i have achieved 1000 personal posts! 

LONG LIVE THE MEGALOPOLISES!!!:banana: *


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

will.exe said:


> 12 more posts and we can archive it!


hopefully not yet this thread has huge amounts of information it should stay open a little longer to see the rest of the amazing photos from others!


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

More Mexico City..


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

*my favorite*



I dont think this one has been shown yet!
k this one has been shown yet!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
Some more of Mehico City


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Dallas star said:


> Pittsburg~!!!!


Since when is Pittsburgh a 10 mln + city???? It is about MEGACITIES!!!!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> Since when is Pittsburgh a 10 mln + city???? It is about MEGACITIES!!!!


*you have been pretty strict about this huh? lol but yeah it is annoying to see teeny cities being posted here*


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Yes, because the title of the thread is "endless buildup sea of megacities "!!! QAnd some people keep posting tiny cities where you can see the beginning as well as the end. Nothing against Pittsburgh, but it is not a megacity!!!


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Cairo











Tokyo





















London










Chicago











Sao Paulo










NY





































LA










SF



















Paris










Toronto











I just love this thread, keep it alive....

(I hope I got all my megacities right)


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow, great pic collection!!!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i love landing at La Guardia










-


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

Weak, only a few pics of SF  And some people talk down on adding a 1000ft+ supertall cuz it might dwarf the transamerica.

More representation please for the 2nd most densly populated city in the US


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

T O K Y O


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Definetly not a Megacity but someone asked for Berlin pictures:


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Y O K O H A M A city - The One of sub centers of Tokyo metro

Can you see Yokohama ?









Zoomed in


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

KoolKeatz said:


> Definetly not a Megacity but someone asked for Berlin pictures:


Indeed, far away from being a megacity in every sense. So should be posted in another thread,...:lol: However, coming to a real megacity:
Landing in São Paulo's domestic airport Congonhas
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DPjzkYobOKE
http://youtube.com/watch_fullscreen...sk=KiMYNcSi7ScM9hP5JFu0kgU&fs=1&title=CHEGADA NO AEROPORTO DE CONGONHAS


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

great pics...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Skybean said:


> ^Sao Paulo looks insane
> Old pic from 2001. (Toronto)



I am Brazilian, was born in Brazilian third largest Metropolitna area, Belo Horizonte, living today in it's 6th largest city, Brasilia, and I can tell you something: São Paulo is insane!!!


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

O S A K A city Japan












U M E D A area @ O S A K A city


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Sampaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*more pictures ?!*

Have any person more pictures , so please ,load them her down ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:lol: ^^



xlchrisij said:


>


That pic is really awesome!


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

That old New York city is very nice!

Another thing is that when we talk about a ''megacity'',I think we make a mistake.We should not talk about ''metro area'' because in most cases,metro areas are rural and do not belong to actual core of those cities.Yo can have a 20 million in metro,but the city itself may have only 8-9 million and it could be small depending on its density!whereas a city of 5 million could be larger than a city of 10 million!

All depends on size and density/ sqkm.İt is the size of the city itself,not the whole metro area where you go for 300 kms with small to large villages in between.Population does not always count unless it is an ''uninterruptedly'' urbanised.

İn this sense,Berlin ,Athens,Madrid,Ankara and some American cities are megacities.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the central part of Tel Aviv - Yaffo metro 
(3.5million-5+million or more, depends where you put the limit of the endless urban sprawl
10 million live up to 1 hour drive distance from the city.)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*:








http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh224/sofia_art/Athens-Zappeio.jpg


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

photos from GersonIbias

São Paulo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics  ^^


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

That pic of Athens is very nice.Athens looks very dense.


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

Ankara,the capital with 4,7 mil.pop.


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

İstanbul,north of European side


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mcem said:


> That pic of Athens is very nice.Athens looks very dense.


It is... 
Thanks for the comment btw


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> It is...
> Thanks for the comment btw


I think Athens has more than 10.000 people per sqkm on average.Ok may be populationwise,it may not be a''megacity'' but city itself is ''mega'' in its actual core!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mcem said:


> I think Athens has more than 10.000 people per sqkm on average.Ok may be populationwise,it may not be a''megacity'' but city itself is ''mega'' in its actual core!


 kay:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

We have to save this thread. It has many nice pictures


----------

